# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر دیجیتال

## eama183

سلام
دوستان اکه کسی نمونه سوالی در مورد پردازش تصویر دیجیتال داره،برام بذاره

----------


## shask00l

پردازش تصویر دیجیتال چیست ؟

----------


## MIDOSE

> پردازش تصویر دیجیتال چیست ؟


چیز خاصی نیست.

----------


## Reyhane7

*
اسلايدهاي جذابي از پردازش تصوير رقمي!

دانلود منابع آموزشي Digital Image Processing


*

----------


## b_ehsan

سلام
کلیه روش هایی که در بحث بهیود یک تصویر ، افزایش و ارتقای کیفیت تصویر استفتده میشه قسمتی از پردازش تصویر دیجیتاله. مثل عکسی که خراب شده یا نویز گرفته می خوایم عکس با کیفیت بدون نویز رو استخراج کنیم با روش هایی در پردازش تصویر این کار رو میکنن . .
کار برد های دیگه در بحث تشخیص چهره ، تشخیص اثر انگشت ، سیستم هایی که حاسبات با فیلم یا عکسی که توسط دوربین گرفته می شود » مثل ردیابی هدف ، اندازه گیری های دقیق یک بسته در یک عکس و ....
انشاءالله که موفق باشین .

----------

